
Ulysses Switches to Subscription - tbassetto
https://ulyssesapp.com/blog/2017/08/ulysses-switches-to-subscription/
======
zchrykng
Really glad I never became attached to this app. I am already paying for more
software/service subscriptions than I really want to and still have my copy of
Adobe CS from before they switched to a subscription. I would have upgraded at
least once or twice if I could keep using it without paying more, but since I
almost never use it there is no reason for me to shell out that kind of money
on a regular basis.

And the argument that software developers can't stay in business without
subscriptions and huge price increases... yeah? So what? Until recently every
software company on the planet has used an upgrade model and it works fine.

------
bewe42
Got greedy? Ulysses is a polished app, yes, and it's rather expensive because
of that, but it's just a Markdown editor. No way I'd lock myself in (even less
with its underperforming export feature)

------
5_minutes
I will look for an alternative.

Now anyone can come up and fill this gap they just created.

I'm sick of everything being a recurring cost.

